# كيفيه تصنيع نكهات صناعيه ( العنب ,البرتقال .....)



## speed82 (21 مايو 2011)

السلا عليكم, 

ارجو منكم من يعرف طريقه النكهات الصناعيه مثل نكهه العنب او البرتقال ؟؟ 

اعرف ان المواد المستعمله هي استرات مثل ايثيل اسيتات مثلا ولكن ما هي التركيبه الكامله للنكهات المعروفه ؟؟ 

مشكورين


----------



## امال العالم (14 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلاا على هذا المجهود


----------



## ياسر حماد (9 نوفمبر 2011)

الاخ الفاضل يسئل ويريد اجابه ردك غريب جدا


----------

